

In Venture Capital Deals, Not Every Founder Will Be a Zuckerberg - newsign
http://www.nytimes.com/pages/technology/index.html?adxnnl=1&adxnnlx=1367411521-SaWWH47D7LILtFnpR31ruw

======
adventured
Appears to be the wrong link.

[http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/30/in-venture-capital-
de...](http://dealbook.nytimes.com/2013/04/30/in-venture-capital-deals-not-
every-founder-will-be-a-zuckerberg/)

